

Ask HN: Review Startup, jobmigo.com - Real Time Job Finder, Powered By Twitter - boundlessdreamz

Please review my friend's startup jobmigo.com<p>About jobmigo:
JobMigo is an application created to help people find and sort jobs using twitter. So what does Twitter have to do with finding a job? Twitter has also become a place where users have begun to post listings for job openings. There are many ways in which this is done in the “Twitterverse”. Some users are actually job portals, “tweeting” posts from their website for the benefit of anyone who is receiving the tweets.
======
pxlpshr
Couple of design/usability things I see:

\- Using a stock font included with OSX (Marker Felt) for the logo would not
have been my first choice. And, marker Felt reminds me of comic-sans.

\- The logo is not matted properly, I can see a square box around it of a
lighter shade of gray. Could be due to color shifts with your color profiles
in Photoshop, or your original file is CMYK and is being converted to RGB when
you save for web. The easy fix: change the CSS background-color of the header
to #1b1c1e instead of #000.

\- From a IA perspective, what's more important to the end-user: 1) the
twitter user that submitted the job or 2) the job title and description? I
believe it to be the latter, but the jobs titles are lost amongst the bright
pink links used on submitters name and pagination (two items relatively
unimportant, but those elements shout at me).

\- The [1] next to each title is also confusing. Perhaps using Tooltips
throughout the site would improve usability. I could also see that number
being moved to the right of the Job Title.

\- I can't decide how I feel about the Twitter avatars as I can almost
immediately tell that the site seems to be more focused on aggregating
aggregators – at which point I tend to bounce onto other job sites that offer
distinctively different jobs, than the same stuff I see over and over again.

\- The rotating headline at the top is wasted space as it stands. That is
prime real-estate that's not being utilized effectively. I would switch it to
a leaderboard banner that you can rotate JobMigo announcements through until
you have paying advertisers.

~~~
railsbob
Thanks for the feedback, this will help a lot to make the application more
usable. We have added these issues to the forthcoming release.

------
mpc
<http://jobmigo.com>

I think this is a good idea (had something similar floating around in my head)
and it looks like you guys have executed really well.

\- There is a number (most always 1) next to each post title, it's not totally
obvious what this is for...(especially if you're not a twitter pro)

\- It would be nice to view all tags without leaving the main page

Looking forward to watching your app as Twitter continues its crazy growth.

~~~
railsbob
Thanks for your feedback. The number next to each post title is the number of
tweets referring to a particular job post. On recent tab, most of them are '1'
as they are the first occurrence, however on popular tab (7 days/30 days), you
can see the count as the number of tweets referring to that job, which implies
popularity of the referred job post.

------
keopi
It does look like a good idea. I myself am a bit confused by the "1"s next to
the link. Looking through the site I did find a few dead links, and there
wasn't a whole lot of content. However, I still think it has a lot of
potential.

I think it's especially useful for some of our unemployed twitter friends who
don't have the attention span for a traditional job search.

------
mtw
A few comments: \- the tagging tool doesn't work well, tried Senior System
Administrator, didn't find category, same for CTO \- I tried "CTO at companyx,
Montreal, Canada" it showed "text too short" \- you might wanna also weigh in
the number of followers to rank the tweets. I think a twitter bot will have
less interesting tweets (auto-generated tweets), while a company's official
twitter account will have much more followers, with legitimate twitter jobs \-
you should also have a navigation menu, or search function to find jobs by
city or country

also I'm ok with using the hashtag rtjobs, but #jobs is more obvious no??

~~~
railsbob
The popularity of a job is decided by the number of followers or messages that
refer to same url, which can be seen in 'Popular' tab. (24hrs/7days/30days)
etc. We decided to use #rtjobs hashtag as its purpose is to share 'jobs to be
filled' among the network. We wanted to differentiate the job tweets sent by
bots from the job discussions done by actual twitter users. Thats the reason
behind going for '#rtjobs' (re-tweet-jobs) instead of the popularly used tag
'#jobs'.

------
metachris
nice idea! could you somehow let a user browse them by continent or even
region?

btw, i am always annoyed if i meet the clearspring embedded flash thingy (due
to the addthis button). dunno if that affects others as well...

alternate services include:

* <http://sharethis.com>

* <http://www.addtoany.com>

[http://linuxuser.at/blog/why-addthis-sucks-because-of-
clears...](http://linuxuser.at/blog/why-addthis-sucks-because-of-clearspring)

~~~
railsbob
Hi, we are toying around an idea of letting users browse jobs using Maps. This
will remove the job search problem caused due to quantized geocoding. For ex:
Dallas is tagged as "TX". A map search will get rid of such problem.

------
madmotive
Really like the way the skills and locations are extracted out below each
tweet.

I see the team is based in the UK. Would be great to have you along to the
next Twitter Developer Nest: <http://twitterdevelopernest.com> You could do a
demo in the "Show & Tweet" session.

Have you seen: <http://www.twitterjobsearch.com> also from a UK company?

~~~
railsbob
Yes, we are based in London and we will surely look forward for the next
Twitter Developer Nest. We have seen twitterjobsearch.com, but jobmigo.com
relies on entirely different principle. Unlike twitterjobsearch.com,
jobmigo.com does not index all job related posts, instead, it relies on users
to retweet only the interesting posts using #rtjobs hashtag. The aim is to
separate out the 'most discussed' job posts from the overload of results given
by other aggregator and search tools.

------
csomar
Ok, it's a good idea

Design is simple and clean and the site seems to be working well.

However no one can predict if it will be useful or not. In my opinion, for
Freelance Jobs, it may be successful, but for a company, i don't think it's
good to hire from twitter, as you may get a lot of responses from different
people.

Anyway, we shall give it a try, I tweeted it
(<http://twitter.com/omarabid/status/1503823559>)

------
ejs
Is it me or does the search not work?

~~~
boundlessdreamz
it works for me when I select the autocomplete suggestions in the category and
city fields

------
TweedHeads
Hmm, interesting...

Twitter could become a classifieds portal if they exploit user-submitted ads
sending tweets like @ads @jobs @auto @love etc.

